# Battleforge (Free To Play) läuft unter Windows 7 nicht



## mhutterer (4. November 2009)

*Battleforge (Free To Play) läuft unter Windows 7 nicht*

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir das PC Games Hardware Sonderheft inkl. Battleforge geholt.
Leider startet es bei mir nicht.

Ein Tipp den ich bei Google gefunden habe, war ein DirectX-Update. Hab's installiert, aber es geht trotzdem nichts.

Was noch gestartet wird, ist das Startfenster (Account-Eingabe etc.) - also die bootstrapper.exe. Auch Updates werden brav geladen. Wenn ich dann spielen will, passiert auf den ersten Blick gar nichts.

Laut Taskmanager wird die battleforge.exe geladen. Aber sehen kann ich davon nichts...
Irgendwelche Tipps?

Grüße
Markus


----------

